# New hampshire reds



## lawton (Apr 5, 2013)

I have 21 chicks and one of them has trouble doing her business any help and is this common for this breed? Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it pasty butt? Just wash it under the faucet of warm water, pat dry with a paper towel and put her pack in the brooder. It will take a few days to get over it.


----------



## lawton (Apr 5, 2013)

No it's not pasty butt , she just has a hard time pooping and chirps real loud when she does.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Make sure she's eating and drinking enough. 

Good luck


----------



## lawton (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks I think that might be the problem , I mean she does have 20 other siblings.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My first guess is dehydration.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

lawton said:


> I have 21 chicks and one of them has trouble doing her business any help and is this common for this breed? Thanks


Welcome Lawton! The title of this post made me laugh because someone posted a similar title over at "another forum" and it started a FIRESTORM of comments!  This is why I love the "Chicken Forum" there just isn't the drama and attitudes here like their are at those "other" forums! Regarding your chick question, try adding an electrolyte to the water this can help some of those chicks that are not drinking properly get more motivation so to speak.

New Hampshire fowl are a good breed and not prone to any unusual health problems. Good luck with them and post pics when you get a chance!


----------

